# Hello there... NEW(:



## mumslilmonkey

Hey wats up. The name is Tiffani. I am 16, soon to be 17. I have a beautiful little girl who is 2. She is my pride and joy. And she is my smile and hope and joy. We have had it very tough. Her name is Emmaleigha Marcy Nick'cole but we call her Missy for short. dont ask why lol. Its a long story! She was born August 15th. She weighed 8 pounds 2 ounces. Beautiful healthy little girl. I had a water birth and had a NATRUAL birth. NO drugs! When my dad found out i was pregnant he disowned me. Wanted nothing to do with me. I had to go live with my grandma because i was only 14 and could not get a place of my own. My mom is very supportive of me. She helps us every way she can. When i turned 16 my mom helped me to get an appt. and a car. But then i was on my own. I had to find a job. Yes i still go to school. Yes i work. Yes I have a two year old. And yes it is very, extreamly, hard. I get scared. But i no this is what i have to do for my baby. I have very little friends. I found one GOOD friend that is somewhat in the same boat as me. She is 15 and has a little baby girl. I met her when she moved up here to akron a week ago. I go to the same school as her and i thank god for her. She is a GREAT friend
** Her dad.
We met at the county fair. I was twelve years when we met and he was 15. I no what your thinking. OMG that is young. But we instantly fell in love. We talked for a year. We were together. We always went on dates and went to the movies. It was so much fun. Well anyways i got pregnant when i was 13. I had her after my 14th birthday. My b-day is August 4th and hers is the 15th. He was so excited when he found out he was having a girl. Anyways when he graduated from school which was 2 years ago, He decided to join the service. Before he went he asked me to marry him. And of course i said yes My mom was so excited for me. We had planned to have the wedding on Emmaleigha's 3rd birthday. She was going to be our little flower girl. He got deployed when Emmaleigha was 10 months old. He had been over there for quiet a while. This past November i was sitting at the table feeding Missy and I heard my phone ringing i answered it and there was a man that said ''ma'am i am terribly sorry to tell you this...'', At that moment i knew that something had happend. Tears were running down my face, Missy was crying and i had to listen to the man on the phone saying that my Fiance had been hit by a roadside bomb. At this point and time i dropped the phone and I fell to the ground. I didnt have anyone to rely on. It was now just me and my baby girl. It is so hard still, Emmaleigha askes "Daddy, wheres daddy?" I have to tell my baby that her daddy is not coming back. I feel terrible. He left behind his little monkey. And me. He needs to be here but i know he is in a better place. I just love him so much and miss to peices!!!
I LOVE you babe forever and always 

Anything you want to know message me. I am looking forward to talking
 



Attached Files:







Emm.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 46









emm2.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 51









Emm5.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 38









Emm6.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 33









Emm7.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Leah_xx

Hi Tiffani!
Welcome and I'm so sorry to hear about your fiance.
I'm Leah and I'm 17.
I have a 4 month old named Gracelynn Elizabeth.
I thought it was hard being split up from my fiance but to lose them I honestly dont know what your going through. But I'm here if you ever just need someone to talk to.
PM me if you want.
:hugs:


----------



## mumslilmonkey

Thank you so much. And yes i would love to. 
And you daughter is so precious


----------



## x__amour

Hey Tiffani! :wave:
Welcome to BnB! I'm Shannon, 19 and have a 3 month old named Victoria (Tori). 
I LOVE your LO's name, it is adorable! Anyways, welcome again and I'll see you around!
:hugs:


----------



## amygwen

Hi hun! Welcome to bnb. Your little girl is just gorgeous.
My name is Amy, I'm 20 & I have an 8 month old named Kenny!
I am so sorry to hear about your fiance. What a horrible thing you must have to deal with, I can't even imagine it. :hugs:
We're always here for you!


----------



## mumslilmonkey

@ x_amour, thank you so much

@ amygwen, Thank you so much. Looking forward to chatting with everyone on here Your little man is adorable too!


----------



## annawrigley

Aww I'm so sorry to hear that. That's so sad. I'm Anna, 18 and have an almost 1 year old cry:) little man called Noah :D xx


----------



## 08marchbean

Hi, welcome!
Im cheryl and my LO is Paige, shes almost 1 :wacko: where has the time gone! 
Im so sorry to hear about your fiance.
You little girl is gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## xgem27x

Hey hun, thats so sad about your fiance, I cant imagine the feeling, but I do know that with time it will get easier xx

Anyways, I'm Gem, 18, and I have twins Frazer and Max.. and when I'm not busy with my boys then I'm always on BnB lol so I'm always here for a chat :) xxxx


----------



## pinkribbon

:hugs: That's really sad. You sound strong for what you've been through. 

My little boy is 6 months and his name is Jake :)


----------



## mumslilmonkey

Thank you all
I am looking forward to talking and getting to know you all. And getting to know all the LO. I love looking at them all! <3


----------



## Rhio92

Hello :hi:
I'm Rhiannon, I have a 3 month old son called Connor.
Sorry about your loss :hugs: We're always here for you x


----------



## Lilys mummy

Hello :)
My name is Layla, I am also 16, i have a two year old little girl called Lily and an eighteen days old baby girl called Maddison.
I am sorry to hear about your fiance, i can't imagine what it must be like :hugs:.
Your little girl is gorgeous ! x


----------



## rjb

hi! i'm 15 and my daughter Adelaide is 2 months old.
I met her dad just after i turned 13, and he was 14.
i got pregnant at 14 had her at 15, so notfar off from you :flower:
i'm so sorry to hear about your fiance. i don't know how i would cope with that at all.
but your daughter is precious :flower:


----------



## mumslilmonkey

Thanks guys!
Your LO's are sooooo cute!


----------



## Mellie1988

Heyyy! 

Already spoke to u in another thread but thought I would drop by here too :D 

I'm Melissa, I'm 22 (shhh not a teen really haha), I live with my partner Rob and our two children Theo (16 months) and Grace (3) 

Sorry to hear about your partner :( must be really hard for you both 

Xx


----------



## mumslilmonkey

It's hard, but it has made me a stronger person. And i have to be for Emmaleigha


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs: you sound so strong! I'm sorry for your loss.

Welcome to the site though hun, I'm sarah, 18 and I have an almost 2 year old daughter and an 8 month old son :) x


----------



## mumslilmonkey

Thank you. And your babies are too cute!


----------



## sarahxx

aww i'm so sorry for your loss.
my name's Sarah, i'm 17 and i have a 3 month old daughter called Summer.
your little girl is gorgeous!
:flower:


----------



## KaceysMummy

Heeeey, :) 
Im Courtney and I'm 19. I have a 15 month old daughter Kacey :cloud9:
Sorry to hear about your fiance, but at least you have your wee girl and daddy will always be looking down on her - and you! :)
Hope you speak you you sometime, always here if want to chat! 


:flower: xxx


----------



## lucy_x

:hi:
Welcome aboard, Im so sorry for your loss, I really cant imagin having to be told that :hugs: We will always be here though if you need to chat x x


----------



## Burchy314

Welcome to BnB! I am so sorry for your loss. I don't know what I would do hearing that, you are so strong!!

My name is Tina. I am 18 and have a 2 month old daughter named Jayden.


----------



## mumslilmonkey

Thank you guys!
Looking forward to talking with all of you


----------



## Tanara

_Hello, and welcome. 

I'm Tanara, I'm 19 years old I have a 3 year old little boy and a one month old little girl.
I'm sorry for your loss_


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Welcome!
I am Callie I am 19 and I have a almost 8 month old Daughter Lyrik Marie.

So sorry to hear about your fiance.
:hugs:


----------



## newmommy23

Hi I'm Keegan! I'm 20 and my daughter Molly is 3 months old.....I'm sorry to hear about your fiance :( how horrible! welcome to bnb, we're all here for you!


----------



## mumslilmonkey

Thank you guys so much!


----------



## lily123

Welcome :flower:
So sorry to hear about your Fiancée :( was he in afganistan?
x


----------



## mumslilmonkey

Afganistan


----------



## mumslilmonkey

yes.. I think in my bio i acceidently put Iraq


----------



## bbyno1

Welcome to BNB:D
Im Ellie & i have a 7 month old daughter (nearly lol)xCOLOR]


----------



## v2007

mumslilmonkey said:


> yes.. I think in my bio i acceidently put Iraq

I dont want to sound rude but how do you get Iraq and Afghanistan mixed up?


----------



## annawrigley

v2007 said:


> mumslilmonkey said:
> 
> 
> yes.. I think in my bio i acceidently put Iraq
> 
> I dont want to sound rude but how do you get Iraq and Afghanistan mixed up?Click to expand...

And I'm sure you just edited your post from saying 'story' to 'bio' :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

mumslilmonkey said:


> Afganistan

And this post said "Iraq" before! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## StirCrazy

Banned - Wasn't just Iraq/Afghanistan you got mixed up on.


----------

